# b14 ga15de



## fastredminx (Aug 20, 2005)

i've that only the sr20 & ga16 is being mentioned with the b14, did'nt the b14 also came with the ga15de? i'm going @#%!* nuts trying to get a wiring diagram 
does anyone out there has one or could point me in d right direction?


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

Not in the U.S.... It can be found in the N14chassis(pulsar89-95),N15 chassis(pulsar 95-00) in Japan, New Zealand, the U.K and other countries...
you can get a manual from this site: http://vs55216.server-store.com/store/products/category191.inetstore 

I hope this helps.


----------



## fastredminx (Aug 20, 2005)

*ga15*

thank you o kind sir :thumbup:


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

no problem :cheers:


----------



## georgecheng (Jul 16, 2004)

konfuzion3 said:


> Not in the U.S.... It can be found in the N14chassis(pulsar89-95),N15 chassis(pulsar 95-00) in Japan, New Zealand, the U.K and other countries...
> you can get a manual from this site: http://vs55216.server-store.com/store/products/category191.inetstore
> 
> I hope this helps.


Bro, if you happened to get this manual for GA15DE engine, Pls do make a copy and post online, Quite a few bro looking for this model too. Including myself. Thanks


----------



## fastredminx (Aug 20, 2005)

*ga15*

i've finally wired my ga16/15, the fraking ga13,15 & 16 is the same dam setup


----------



## nissanlucino (Aug 25, 2002)

Yeah I need the wiring diagram too because I've got the greddy emanage injector and ignition harness but I cant find the damn wiring diagram!!


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

nissanlucino said:


> Yeah I need the wiring diagram too because I've got the greddy emanage injector and ignition harness but I cant find the damn wiring diagram!!


He said the GA15 and GA16 are the same. If thats the case just download the FSM from the GA section and you will have it.


----------



## fastredminx (Aug 20, 2005)

*wiring dia*

yep it's d same, love 2 post the diagram but don't know how! what i can do is e-mail it if you're interested.


----------



## stone (Jul 7, 2005)

I owned a GA15DE too. 

Please send to me [email protected]

Thanks~!!


----------



## nissanlucino (Aug 25, 2002)

I hope theyre the same!

E-mail me the diagram 
[email protected]


----------



## fastredminx (Aug 20, 2005)

*diagram*

yo fellas you all got tru wit d wiring?


----------



## stone (Jul 7, 2005)

fastredminx said:


> yo fellas you all got tru wit d wiring?



Just checked my email. Yes....thanks guy!


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

There is a carburated version of the GA15DE, but if it is EFI, it should all be interchangeable.


----------



## plasmaim (Aug 20, 2005)

nissanlucino said:


> Yeah I need the wiring diagram too because I've got the greddy emanage injector and ignition harness but I cant find the damn wiring diagram!!


Hi pal,

I too am trying to install and HKS Super AFR would greatly appreciate if you can e-mail me the pinout diagram for the GE15DE ecu. my mail is [email protected]

Cheers, Mike


----------

